# Breeding with Paph. rungsuriyanum



## Drorchid (Jul 23, 2014)

Ok, this is just a theoretical question, as this species is not yet available, at least not here in the US. But if it was, what primary crosses would you first make with this species (as it is so different compared to any other Paph. Species). You can list your Top 5 candidates. My choices for primary hybrids would be:

1. x rothschildianum
2. x micranthum
3. x godefroyae var leuchochilum
4. x hangianum
5. x moquetteanum

Robert


----------



## Chicago Chad (Jul 23, 2014)

micranthum fma. album and/or eburneum
armeniacum
tigrinum
canhii
thaianum


----------



## Justin (Jul 23, 2014)

agree with roth as #1 but also x adductum or x anitum would be neat.


----------



## eteson (Jul 23, 2014)

I would self it!


----------



## NYEric (Jul 23, 2014)

Drorchid said:


> Ok, this is just a theoretical question, as this species is not yet available, at least not here in the US.



Huh!? :ninja:


----------



## Drorchid (Jul 23, 2014)

eteson said:


> I would self it!



That would be a given (or sib it, if I had two), but you will always have extra pollen 

Robert


----------



## eteson (Jul 23, 2014)

Drorchid said:


> That would be a given (or sib it, if I had two), but you will always have extra pollen
> 
> Robert



:rollhappy:
Then I would cross it with a rounded Parvi


----------



## Hera (Jul 23, 2014)

Liemianum, primulinum ect...... or delenatii.


----------



## Drorchid (Jul 23, 2014)

Hera said:


> Liemianum, primulinum ect...... or delenatii.



delenatii would have been my # 6 

Robert


----------



## mrhappyrotter (Jul 23, 2014)

No particular order:

Gladuliferum/wilhelminae - Figure this will help preserve color, give you multifloral qualities, stay small, and contribute to ease of growth.
Delenatii - You gotta make at least one parvi cross, and this will sure to give you ease of growth/flowering (or the best chance of it). Likely to also lead to colorful blooms, possible fragrance, and also help preserve the small stature.
Liemianum - You have to also have at least one cochlo hybrid, and for me, it's between this and primulinum. I'll go with liemianum with the presumption that it'll preserve the color a bit better, and that the light mottling on the leaves will compliment that of rungsuriyanum.
Sukhakulii - I'd love to see what suk might do with the petals (shape and color) as well as how the lip coloration will interact.
Malipoense - This would be a let's just see what happens cross. I'd pick a mali with lots of petal tessellation, and let nature take its course.


----------



## PaphMadMan (Jul 23, 2014)

henryanum
primulinum
niveum
fowliei
philippinense
first alternate: delenatii

When choosing individual plants: emphasis on compact potential, easy to grow, choices from 5 different sections/subgenera.


----------



## MorandiWine (Jul 24, 2014)

This could be fun whenever this little gem finds its way to the hybridising bench.

For me it is all about making a tiny plant with a huge flower. So hybridizing it with:
helenae, niveum, thaianum, canhii, micranthum and armeniacum are the most exciting.

However some of the novelty hybrids would be interesting too.

I am curious to see how long these micro species take to go from seed to flower. There seems to be a pretty large range with helenae depending on who you talk to and what the conditions are. 

What are the thoughts of the hive mind (sorry for this hijak) 

tyler


----------



## fibre (Jul 24, 2014)

What are the interesting features of Paph. rungsuriyanum you would like to pass on in hybrids?
IMO the flower is quite disproportioned: short stem, too big flower, too big pouch, too short petals. The best are the coloration of the petals and the short leaves.
So I would first cross it with a well balanced flower like P. niveum and then with a member of the section Paphiopedilum like villosum. But to see its breeding potential it would be necessary to cross it with well proven members of other sections too like delenatii (Parvis) and sukhakulii (Barbata).


----------



## Dido (Jul 24, 2014)

Chicago Chad said:


> micranthum fma. album and/or eburneum
> armeniacum
> tigrinum
> canhii
> thaianum



you stole my list


----------



## Silvan (Jul 24, 2014)

Just to stick with trends I'd use it on hangianum, Lady Isabel and anitum.
Everything nowadays seems to be bred with those plants...
*sigh*


----------



## Drorchid (Jul 24, 2014)

Silvan said:


> Just to stick with trends I'd use it on hangianum, Lady Isabel and anitum.
> Everything nowadays seems to be bred with those plants...
> *sigh*



I agree, but it has proven that those are good parents, and whatever you cross onto them usually turns out good. 

Robert


----------



## Trithor (Jul 24, 2014)

mastersianum
malipoense
stonei
godefroyae
lawrenceanum
(I obviously have odd tastes)


----------



## Linus_Cello (Jul 24, 2014)

sanderianum
(my tastes are odder)


----------



## Drorchid (Jul 24, 2014)

Linus_Cello said:


> sanderianum
> (my tastes are odder)



LOL, NOW that will be an interesting cross!

Robert


----------



## NYEric (Jul 24, 2014)

Some of those crosses have been made! 
I would do: niveum, hangianum, delenatii, glanduliferum, and armeniacum.


----------



## Ozpaph (Jul 24, 2014)

Hellas 'Westonbirt' - a fabulous parent, to see what colour it would bring into complexes.


----------



## NYEric (Jul 24, 2014)

Ozpaph said:


> Hellas 'Westonbirt' - a fabulous parent, to see what colour it would bring into complexes.



 Dr. Frankenstein!!


----------



## eggshells (Jul 24, 2014)

A rungsuriyanum x helenae would be a nice cross. Perhaps tranlienianum x rungsuriyanum would be an abomination. :rollhappy:


----------



## PaphMadMan (Jul 24, 2014)

Trithor said:


> mastersianum
> malipoense
> stonei
> godefroyae
> ...



I don't see anything odd there, so at least you are not a minority of one.


----------



## SlipperFan (Jul 24, 2014)

For me, it would have to be:
delenatii (have you ever seen an ugly del cross?)
gigantifolium (why not cross the tiny plant with a giant. Can't you see a rungsuriyanum with gigantifolium petals?)


----------



## MorandiWine (Jul 24, 2014)

Dont even know if its possible but what about with PK? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


----------



## NYEric (Jul 24, 2014)

MorandiWine said:


> Dont even know if its possible but what about with PK?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2



http://phragweb.slipperaceae.info/p...=434&phrphm_name=n.r.&photo_type=P&photo=True
On Phragweb there are only 2 Pahp/Phrag hybrids w/ photos.


----------



## AdamD (Jul 24, 2014)

I'm with Dot, but I'd go with kolo instead of gig. Just my 2 cents


----------



## littlefrog (Jul 24, 2014)

Paph venustum. (come on, you know you want to do it)
Paph micranthum
Paph hookerae, or volunteanum - seriously this will be awesome. Would definitely buy some of those

Something big and complex. Yerba Buena "Whitecap" will suffice. Or a big green. I will buy that in flask.


----------



## AdamD (Jul 24, 2014)

Venustum (preferably Fox Catcher)
Kolopakingii (preferably Riopelle)
Rothschildianum (preferably Raptor)
Moquettianum (preferably Baker's Passion)
Anitum (preferably Ace)

I'll take one of each. After my self-inflicted purchase ban is over.


----------



## Chicago Chad (Jul 25, 2014)

yep hookerae and/or volonteanum is a good call and probably more realistic than with tigrinum


----------



## paworsport (Jul 25, 2014)

with some complex too 

Paeony for the color ans shape in pink possible
Hellas wich works very well with species
and with good white as white knight, skipp barttlet (for tiny complex), albion too for the small size


----------



## labskaus (Jul 25, 2014)

-fairrieanum
-Tatung Stronger
-Greyi
-Sorcerer's Stone
-Fanaticum


----------



## SlipperFan (Jul 25, 2014)

We sure are dreamers, aren't we?!


----------



## AdamD (Jul 26, 2014)

SlipperFan said:


> We sure are dreamers, aren't we?!



In the words of John Lennon, "you may say I'm a dreamer, but I'm not."


----------



## AdamD (Jul 26, 2014)

Oh and today victoria-mariae popped into mind...


----------



## John M (Jul 26, 2014)

My top 5 primary crosses.

x lowii, x micranthum, x venustum, x tigrinum , x delenatii (vini).


----------



## SlipperFan (Jul 26, 2014)

AdamD said:


> In the words of John Lennon, "you may say I'm a dreamer, but I'm not."


Well, paraphrased, anyway. The words are actually:
You may say I'm a dreamer
But I'm not the only one
I hope someday you'll join us
And the world will live as one​
Good advice, I'd say.


----------

